# What shoes do you wear? (casual)



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, i'd like to know what shoes other people wear from day to day. I've always worn skate shoes or something other like vans, but i think they might be messing up my knee's and feet for mtb, especially since i have flat feet. What do other people wear?


----------



## spoony (Aug 31, 2004)

For casual - which is actually kind of a rarity off the bike since when I'm not in bike or related casual I tend to be wearing a suit or in some 'smart casual' mode - I tend to extend the flat shoe lineup further. I'd generally run Etnies or Globe on a bike these days, but beyond that there's Adidas (Stan Smith) and Converse (Jack Purcell), etc. Mind you, I'm *OLD* - probably old enough to be many member's dad.

I also have a couple of Paul Smith trainers lying around, which I rarely wear - they kind of look wrong on me. Beyond that, when going 'smart casual' I sometimes wear workman-style shoes like e.g. the CAT Harding or similar ones from more designery names.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

I too used to wear skate shoes daily. I couldnt tell you how hurt I was at the end of each day from being on my feet for hours with them on. After a few years i switched to Nike Shox. Without a doubt the most comfortable shoes ive ever worn.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Chako's sandals in summer. Kamik -40 pac boots in winter


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

Sperrys are my favorite, I little fratty, but I like em. When it's too hot for full foot coverage I pull out the Birkenstocks - the most supportive footwear ever.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nike Tailwind cross-trainers. Very comfortable.

Unless it's raining or there's snow on the ground; in which case I wear Merrell Radius trail shoes. Awesome.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Various brands of athletic hiking boots. Solomon mids are my favorite but tough to find at a good price, I go through two pairs or so a year with all the field work I do. When I'm not out in the field I wear 661 Filters around and about. They were retired as my flat pedals shoes when I found a good deal on 5.10's so they became my new casual skate style shoe. For support though I've found Nike running shoes to be the best, I have flat feet as well and I use those for running and when I'm working out off the bike.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Chaco's and Keens and when I absolutely have to have closed toed shoes Montrail hiking boots and Ariat riding boots. Also have Baffin winter boots rated for Anatartica for when it gets cold.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

north face trail running shoes for the casual look. teva or birkenstocks for sandals. eccos for dressier shoes. also have other hiking/trail shoes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Chaco Z2's almost all summer.

New Balance for working out, the gym, etc

Ecco hiker shoes for winter casual.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

day to day:


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Nike 6.0. Used to wear Vans every single day, but the 6.0's are just so damn comfortable.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*All day*

I wear Adidas Gazelles every day - I'm on my 5th, 6th, and 7th pairs.

5th - working around the house - blue/white
6th - yard work - green/white
7th - work/office - brown/tan

They are classified as indoor soccer shoes but they are really comfortable, and great driving shoes.

*Lots* of color choices.

JMJ


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Whatever you wear, it's a good idea to put good insoles in them. If you can't go with a custom orthotic, go with whichever Superfeet insole feels best.

http://superfeet.com/


----------



## spitfire (Jul 20, 2004)

New balance is what I rock.


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Asics trail running shoes. I think they are called Trabuco.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I generally wear a pair of skate style DC's but will wear a pair of Vasque hiking boots for work or in the winter and its too nasty outside to walk to class in my shoes


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Dress shoes for Church. 10 dollar Walmart shoes for everything else although this time of the year I only wear shoes when I must. If I'm running errands or going out for a couple hours I use my slip-ons.


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

Tony Lama or Ariat boots....


or New Balance running shoes


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Vans all day, everyday, every color... wife and I even got married in them.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Vans and Rainbows, a comfy combo...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

oooh, I haven't had a pair of Rainbow's in years, very nice.... switched to Reef's due to bro pricing at my local boardshop


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Bought a pair 8 years ago and wont wear anything else. I now wear the rubber Rainbows, way more comfortable than leather and dry way quicker.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

trekking sandals when it's hot.
dr. martens industrial boots otherwise.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Skechers sneakers or waterproof Columbia hiking boots (mostly fall and winter).


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive been wearin a pair of nike running shores lately, but today I bummed a pair of old pumas off my pops. they are pretty comfortble. Before the nikes, I always wore skate shoes. es accels were the best shoes I ever had... slap some insoles in them if you have bad knees and you are good to go


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I wear skate shoes by Fallen and Vans, but as mentioned above, you can't wear them all day because they don't provide much support. At home I walk around barefoot.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Uggs


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I have flat wide feat.I normally wear vans hosoi sk8 hi. I should have bought a few pairs of these because I really like the way they look. Due too having flat feet though, I am having to wear more supportive shoes like new balance mr858s and asics type shoes...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Uggs


:skep:


----------

